# What's missing for XNA v4.0??



## MrSeanKon (Nov 21, 2012)

PC runs Visual Studio edition 2010 (professional - not express) under XP - SP3.
BTW I downloaded XNA v4.0 just to play with it. I created a simple game (just a form) and running I saw the message => the attached photo.
The video card is a nVidia GForce 8500GT.
Any ideas?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2012)

Switch the profile setting to "Reach"
The HiDef profile requires a DirectX 10 capable GC.
http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/qu...-game-project-no-suitable-graphics-card-found


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 21, 2012)

Well dude you know that curiosity killed the cat  but I am not a cat!
I uploaded two empty XNA forms, Reach.exe (which runs) and HiDef (obviously does not run).
Does HiDef.exe run on your PC?
If yes, please post its specifications (operational system's/framework/visual studio version)


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

No luck on either.  The system does try to debug it with visual studio though.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2012)

I cannot get either to run on my computer.
HiDef throws a generic .Net unhandled exception.
Reach doesn't do anything.
Could be because I'm using Win 8 Pro x64

If I create a basic project in XNA 4 using HiDef it runs fine.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2012)

Not really sure what this is..  don't understand programming,  but if it helps when I run either I get an error popup that says "WindowsGame1 has stopped working"


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Could be because I'm using Win 8 Pro x64


Yeap maybe this is the reason. PC runs 32 bit version.
If you find a PC which runs a 32 bit version let me know


----------



## Kreij (Nov 21, 2012)

I have lots of 32 bit apps that run fine on my machine.
It's something to do with .Net, but I'm not sure what as the error basically amounts to "something is not right." lol
What .Net version are you targeting?


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 21, 2012)

Visual Studio 2010 includes v4.0
I have not installed any newer or older Framework editions.


----------

